# Sardinia in April



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi 
We are looking at booking with Moby Lines to go from Livorno to Olbia (Sardinia) around 13th April. Current quote € 106,40 one way.

Thinking of seeing something of Western Italy on the way back, but the ferry prices back via Civitavecchia will no doubt be higher.

Is there enough to see and do there to justify, say, a 2 to 3-week stay?

Do we need to pre-book the return - around 30th April - or just wait and take a chance on prices not having gone up drastically?

Have found several of Aree de Sosta sites, we usually take bikes, is the terrain prohibitive, or is that worthwhile?

How warm is it likely to be (compared to Central France)? We're not really beach-bums, but a dip would be nice.

If anyone can point me to a previous discussion / article etc I would be grateful, we are fairly new to For(ums) (a) !

Thanks in advance,

Helen


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Info removed now out of date.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen;

We did a trip in September 07 if it helps, you might be able to pick some useful bits out of my blog....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Very many thanks, Don and Pete - really helpful, informative stuff.

We met a French couple on the Aire at Fontanellato, near Parma last September - only spoke to them for 20 mins., but they convinced us that Sardinia is really worth the trip!

Helen


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

That is one excellent write up pete looks like i will be heading that way keep up the good work well appreciated


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sardinia in April - Internet in Italian libraries . . .*

We are in Sardinia! Moby lines were great, directions to the port at Livorno are "pants" as my daughter would say . . .

There is an Aree da Sosta open at Marina da Pisa, thanks for that PJ.
It was 10 Euros per day, we chilled out there over Easter, and caught a local bus into Pisa . . .

Sardinian aires we have found so far say " no campervans allowed in the whole area" but no-one takes any notice, as in Greece - perhaps this is just in low season? we suspect it is so they can tolerate us, then throw us out if we get too numerous . . .

Everyone friendly and pleasant, reading "sea and Sardinia" by D.H. Lawrence, who came here in 1920 . . .

Just found free Internet points in libraries on Sardinia, even in a tiny port - I imagine this applies to Italy in general?

No doubt this is why we can never find Internet caf's in Italy . . .

They also let me join the Library and take out books, which means I can look up the local flora and fauna - there are wild orchids by the beach, wild chrysanths, and birds we don't know - but have seen in Greece too.

Wouldn't bother with access in the van, if it is this simple!

Ciao, everyone!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen;

Hope you're having a great time 

The Marina De Pisa sosta had a review added in 07 saying it was closed for redevelopment so it would be much appreciated if you could add a further quick review when you get back, to update the info.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2993

Enjoy the rest of Sardinia.

pete


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

Just left Sardina this morning after a week and a week on Corsica before that now three weeks in southern Italy.

Your right about the orchids lots just by the roadside. You get a good view when sloging your way up hill on a bike. I took a number of photos so my mum may be able to identify some. Amazing how green it was but this it did rain a lot early on in the week so not that surprising.

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/iforpowell/Sardinia#

No trouble wild camping so long as I took the time to find a good spot.

Have fun.

Ifor


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sardinia in April - Marina da Pisa en route*

Hi again, P-J et al,

Marina da Pisa looks the same as it was in your photos on the 2007 blog - unpaved surface, but sufficiently spacious sites for each van, and ok facilities, for 10 Euros per night. Very handy for the village supermarkets etc, esp. if you have a bike.

There is building work on the broken up ground behind the Aire, but no sign of anything serious being undertaken, and we would be astonished if they closed the present Aire before a new one was built - it was nice and empty when we arrived on Easter Thursday, but packed by Saturday. We had a sea-front spot, which was perfectly ok.

Can't imagine them turning away all that dosh, can you? There were no other Aires there, or at Tirrenia, and Camping International, on the South end of the town, wasn't due to open until May, and was far less conveniently situated.

Helen


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sardinia in April - vehicle length checked by Moby ferry*

Don't know where else on the site to post this . . .

. . .when we crossed Livorno to Olbia, the guys on the dockside checked out vehicle length - first time it has ever happened to us, so in laid-back fashion we had declared the actual vehicle length which is 6 metres, though we are probably 6.55 or so with the bikes.

They charged us an extra nominal 4 Euros to alter the paperwork to the correct length, both outward and return trips included. They made the point, very nicely, that the vehicle length doesn't affect the price when you book. However, they do need accurate measurements to be stated, as they are pretty tight for space at certain times of the year.

This might be helpful to other members, and maybe with other ferry lines too for all I know.

Helen


----------

